# Well lesse . . .



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Something like that, yeah.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

rough hardscape


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Well it's different thats for sure! LoL, I have seen what you can do though and I have no doubt once you have plants and its all laid out it is going to come togeather into what you have in your head. Can't wait to see where your going to go with it!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like there is a lot of ways you can go with this I am interested to see what you do with it. I have seen your previous scapes and I have no doubt as well that it will turn into something amazing looking forward to seeing what you do with this one!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, I can see exactly what you're trying to do and it looks AMAZING! It's like a forest with a hidden pond or something to that nature. Can't wait to see what plants you use.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh! This layout will be very wild & sauvage! I guess you may use some kind of mosses....your rock look unique! waiting to see how it's going....


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm calling this hardscape a "rough draft" though likely I won't change things too much. I'm going to try even the soil on the right side though-- not too fond of the angle. Flat would be better here I think.

This is just a preview-- somethings might change before I plant, and I'll give a better explanation when I make a real journal thread for this, but just wanted to get some initial impressions from people. Thanks for your help. 

It is a forest, with the main plants being moss to make trees and bushes. I went back and forth on whether or not to include the "stream" but I felt it was valuable as it helps create a sense of perspective. 

The rocks are Ohko which is pretty . . . well, it's not all that common, but it's pretty typical in a lot of asian-style scapes. Scapes using Ohko have top-10ed the ADA more than a couple times. On that note, they annoy me in being over-used. On the other hand, they lend to my idea perfectly, so I'm willing to tolerate using them.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It looks good without plants - maybe that's the hallmark of a good hardscape .


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh, you're back from Hawaii already? You fish are still alive and well, but one of your axlerodies (i butchered it, i know.)looks alittle malnurished. Unfortunately, i also had to put them into my main tank. I'll drop down the fish trap and get them ready for ya. Let me know when you're ready for them.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Guaiac_Boy-- Thanks. Maybe that's it. Though that's in a hardscape that takes control like this one. I think good lay outs can be made with "supportive" type hardscape as well. But, that type's rather unlike me, for now.

SnyperP-- Sorry to trouble ya. I'll take the fish back as soon as I can get the tanks ready for 'em.

Otherwise, whaddya guys think of the Avatar I drew for myself? Kakkoii jyanee? (cool, neh?)


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Why did you choose to use wood without branches. This would seem to increase the difficulty in shaping.
Original
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/shadowgee/hardscape1_spring2007_net.jpg

The hardscape looks a bit like a forest after a forest fire.
Forest Fire


----------

